# RCom's Wimax is in Town



## hailgautam (Mar 5, 2008)

I know because I got it.
The rates are as follows:

Unlimited Plans:
150 Kbps:  Rs. 750
300 Kbps: Rs. 999
600 Kbps: Rs. 1799

High Speed Plan;
2 Mbps: Rs. 750 Free Usage 4GB Additional Charges 90p/MB

Installation Charges Rs. 500 in each case.

Other features:

Wifi access Rs. 99/- per month

Well as of now I have paid the installation charges and the got the verification done. I came to know that my neighbor has already got the small antenna and the internet is working. I am expecting the connection to  be activated by this weekend as they said they will take 5 days to do the connection. 

It is a boon for me as in my locality wire-free is the only way to get the connection. Both myself and my neighbor have applied for the BSNL connection since the beginning of the  mankind on earth but not able to get a wired BSNL connection because the the BSNL has only given connection till the previous lane of houses.  We both know that in economy nothing beats BSNL 2Mbps for Rs. 500/-

I'll update the speed details as soon as I get the connection. Finally I will be off Airtel MO.


----------



## thepirateboy (Mar 5, 2008)

its expansive...airtel 256kbps is just rs749/-


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 5, 2008)

^^ no it's not.


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 5, 2008)

Reliance Broadnet(Wi-Max) is the worst ISP!! .   
im on this connection from the past 5 months and every weekend there is no connectivity..  the CC guys cant do anythin about it!! and now from the past 1 week the speed is just *3kbps[b/] sometimes worse..  
IMHO  .. Please dont go for thi connection!!  *


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 5, 2008)

Reliance worst provider
In Delhi you get MTNL 256kbps unlimited at Rs.799pm


----------



## Pat (Mar 5, 2008)

Guys please apply your mind before making senseless posts! WiMax is a different technology and the one provided by MTNL/BSNL is different! You just cannot compare the two!

I have read positive reviews of people who are using it (atleast in Mumbai)! What I am keen to know is whether there is a complete wirefree solution possible ?

They fix an antenna in your balcony or terrace building and a cable connects the antenna to your laptop/desktop! Is it possible to get a solution without cables at all ?

Can somebody please throw a light on   
"Wifi Acess - 99 per month" thing ?


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 5, 2008)

Per the brochure they will install a wifi access device at a monthly rental of Rs. 99/-

I am badly in need of a internet connection and as I said there is no other alternative except for the Airtel MO at my place that is why I am forced to go for the Reliance Wimax.


----------



## sourav123 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am a user of Reliance WiMAX service in Bangalore and I have been using it for last 5 months. Initially the connection was not good but the service has improved a lot recently and I get a connection everytime I log in. Also the speed is very good. I am using a 999/- 256 kbps unlimited connection while my roommate uses a 750/- 2Mbps 4GB connection.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 5, 2008)

wait... !!! at all towns??????

does it really extend upto 50 KM ???

 do u need any special device to get access ???

wht about in chennai ???


----------



## bhunnu16 (Mar 6, 2008)

Can anyone tell me when it is coming in NCR( Noida). I need it yaar.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 6, 2008)

yes can anyone give a list of towns being covere3d???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 7, 2008)

get your self a tata indicom connection and a wifi router..tht should do it...


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 14, 2008)

Today the guys from the RCom came and installed the system.

I have subscribed speed of 150 Kbps, and I  am getting better speed than that at 2 speed tests on speedtest.net clocking 176 Kbps and 205 Kbps, but the upload speeds are pathetic with around 6 Kbps both the times and in a current test 1 Kbps. I also did ran the uTorrent and got nearly 16KBps (its the big B) on average download speeds, with the Gmail IMAP folders updating in the background. I guess i have to file a complaint for the upload speeds because i am not been able to update the mandatory My Profile page, and change the password as that page is not getting updated at all. 

Another problem is the PoE needs UPS backup, every time it switches off it takes nearly 5-20 min to get back to normal and start working. And I was told that the PoE (Power over Ethernet) is very sensitive to voltage fluctuations. that means you really don't get instant internet as in the case of of bsnl where it used to take much less time.

they installed a reception antenna facing towards the reliance mobile towers and a PoE thingy. the engineer said the installed instruments cost 15K but i think he was bluffing. Line of sight to the reliance towers is a must it seems else the connection speed reduce drastically. fortunately I got one.

Following is the 3 test:
*www.speedtest.net/result/246354738.png


----------



## abhishek_del (Mar 15, 2008)

don't trust reliance guys..be it in market for some days, watch it...then make a move...u wont even get to know when u got raped


----------



## iinfi (Mar 15, 2008)

is this available in navi mumbai?? i dont see anything on reliance website?

wiki article *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WiMAX


> *Limitations*
> 
> A commonly-held misconception is that WiMAX will deliver 70 Mbit/s over 50 kilometers. In reality, WiMAX can do one or the other — operating over maximum range (50 km) increases bit error rate and thus must use a lower bitrate. Lowering the range allows a device to operate at higher bitrates.
> 
> ...


----------



## sourav123 (Mar 16, 2008)

abhishek_del said:


> don't trust reliance guys..be it in market for some days, watch it...then make a move...u wont even get to know when u got raped



Man, it is in Bangalore for over 6 months. Where are you living?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 16, 2008)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> Another problem is the PoE needs UPS backup, every time it switches off it takes nearly 5-20 min to get back to normal and start working. And I was told that the PoE (Power over Ethernet) is very sensitive to voltage fluctuations. that means you really don't get instant internet as in the case of of bsnl where it used to take much less time.



is your upload speed corrected?????

i m planning to get rid my tata indicom connection ... it costs the same but everytime there is load-shedding in my area the connection is down even though there is a power backup for my pc at my house.
this Wi-max will keep my net on 24X7

i called those people today n they will chk feasibility in the coming week.
wat is this PoE (Power over Ethernet) thing??
how much power does it consume?? will it be in the terrace or in my house ??

can u chk the power consumption (wattage) and let me know plz.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 17, 2008)

iinfi said:


> is your upload speed corrected?????
> 
> i m planning to get rid my tata indicom connection ... it costs the same but everytime there is load-shedding in my area the connection is down even though there is a power backup for my pc at my house.
> this Wi-max will keep my net on 24X7
> ...



I have not complained but yesterday the torrents were uploading at speeds upto 8KBps, so I gess the speeds are good now.

The PoE switch is located inside my house just like a Modem would do. It is in the same size as of the Tubelight Choke. I don't know how to check the consumption but I can only tell you the input ( AC 100-250vac, 50/60 Hz, 0.5A) output (DC 48V0.35A). You do the math.

*www.speedtest.net/result/247504300.png

The Mumbai results were 150 & 3


----------



## iinfi (Mar 17, 2008)

^^

thanks yaar... i v forgotten the math reqd 
will chk with locals here b4 subscribing for the connection.


----------



## manojkreddy (Mar 18, 2008)

hailgautam said:


> I have not complained but yesterday the torrents were uploading at speeds upto 8KBps, so I gess the speeds are good now.
> 
> The PoE switch is located inside my house just like a Modem would do. It is in the same size as of the Tubelight Choke. I don't know how to check the consumption but I can only tell you the input ( AC 100-250vac, 50/60 Hz, 0.5A) output (DC 48V0.35A). You do the math.
> 
> The Mumbai results were 150 & 3


 
Hi, Your location is set to Hyderabad. did Reliance Wi-Max got launched in Hyderabad? how to get a connection in Hyderabad? do you have contact numbers of some one who sells the connection?

thanks
Manoj


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 18, 2008)

yes it is now launched in hyderabad, you can call shiva @ 9394815172.


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 18, 2008)

There was a very big upload issue here in Bangalore from past 2 months. Although they have rectified this but still there is connectivity problem every week. anyways its a boon for people who are tired of hearing "No Feasibility".......


----------



## nix (Mar 29, 2008)

hi..i stay in bangalore too... i have read a lot of complaints about relican wimax..how is their connectiviity? i want to go in for it too...where in bangalore do you stay? i stay in rajarajeshwari nagar... does the speed depend on distant of their device to their antenna?


----------



## iinfi (May 4, 2008)

bumping  up post....

have their services improved in any way? anyone frm navi mumbai subscribed to their services? 
my tata conn suks big time .. so was looking for a change


----------



## Ecko (May 4, 2008)

Reliance PPL are thi*v*s
Don't take reliance 
BSNL & Airtel are far better


----------



## iinfi (May 4, 2008)

no BSNL & Airtel in my area


----------



## sourav123 (May 4, 2008)

Ecko said:


> Reliance PPL are thi*v*s
> Don't take reliance
> BSNL & Airtel are far better



I think you are fortunate enough to live in an area where you have a wired connection facility. But many of us in Bangalore lives in areas where these people are reluctant to extend their connectivity. As a result, most of such people go for WiMAX even knowing that currently WiMAX performance is not any better compared to wired lines.

I am using Reliance WiMAX in Bangalore for the past 8 months. Although there are downtimes, it has improved a lot over the past months with Reliance putting up more towers. In long term WiMAX/3G will be the choice of broadband because of its wide reach and ease of deployment in remote areas.


----------



## agm_1052001 (May 14, 2008)

Navi Mumbai is mainly a Sify domain...and reliance is like a new player here ....after about 3 yrs with sify...i was fed up with sify frequent disconnections and slow speed...got reliance wimax a month back ...dnt want to set high expectations ..bt its doin fairly good in navimumbai area...i had heard abt banglore guys complaining a lot ...but belive me ..its depends upon the area i guess...though installation took a week or more..i am happy with wat i got  

download and upload speeds are wat they hav promised.Only thing i would really like is running of DC++ which was hit in sify and other local isps... 
+ r


----------



## iinfi (May 14, 2008)

^^
which area in navi mum are u frm ?? i m frm panvel.
off late my tata conn has gone *^&%^%$^
i dont know whether changing ISP wud work.


----------



## agm_1052001 (May 16, 2008)

I m frm sanpada.....reliance has it till kharghar i guess... check the reliance website 

hXXp://www.reliancecommunications.co.in/Communications/rcom/broadband/broadband_individuals.html


or their tollfree no. 1-800-227773


----------



## iinfi (May 16, 2008)

i v asked them .. their wire-line broadband has not covered my area yet....
i m bit skeptical abt this wireless connection. i used to use their FWP earlier for net access. it was good for the first few months giving me a good speed of  upto 80-90 kbps but later went really bad as more n more people started using their service.
though both are different technologies i believe the bandwidth coming to the Base station transmitter (via fibre optic) from where i get the signal wud remain the same irrespective of the technology used to get to the end user.
wat say??


----------



## agm_1052001 (May 17, 2008)

reliance has largest network of fiber optics now...so i think we shudnt be doubting the infrastructure...and with time ..new players wud be in market so  we can easily switch then...moreover right now reliance is offering the cheapest installation. 500rs only...
with other isps  its almost 1.5 k depending hw u bargain with the agent....and the staters package of 64 kbps speed is around 500 to 600 rs...

check other ISPs an then look at reliance i guess its easy to use..and at present hassle free..

--------

do we hav ppl who hav actually hav used wimax...they can shed more light on hw to get the most out of this technology....


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (May 17, 2008)

@agm_1052001,
which _India_ are u from?
In my and many _India'_ BSNL is the best option.


----------



## agm_1052001 (May 17, 2008)

well i guess ur in the INDIA which doesnt has Navi Mumbai on its map  ...BSNL is nt available in major cities like mumbai and NaviMumbai...its mtnls domain. and mtnl has a monthly unlimited plan conditions apply...

and does BSNL only charges 500 rs for installation..wat happened to router and modem charges and the installation charges for the same and not forgetting the long  3 mnth wait which u r very well knw...i called reliance..in morning..eveing i paid money..next week i m on internet...

now lets not start fanboyism...cuz i really dnt belive in any ISP...


----------



## sam_1710 (May 24, 2008)

^^^ Google translated it to 


			
				Google said:
			
		

> We have to say above the DVD ± R disc printing / RW discs produced in their own characteristics, for ordinary users, DVD, the choice of inexpensive DVD-R more appropriate, DVD-R discs can not only save ordinary CD-ROM data Printing, and it compatible with DVD players and home better, it is very suitable for recordable DVD discs, CD-ROM electronic printing photos and other multimedia information needed for a long time for data retention of a friend, DVD + R is a good choice, DVD + R CDs have better stability, and compatibility of DVD recorders also good, the overall quality is better than the burn DVD-R



Wtf.. Now chinese spammers???


----------



## eGlueWeb (May 24, 2008)

hmm.. Blackhats from China..


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (May 26, 2008)

agm_1052001 said:


> .next week i m on internet..


are you?


----------



## agm_1052001 (May 27, 2008)

Yes..where do u think i m posting from...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (May 28, 2008)

how's is it working? what speed u getting?rent?


----------



## iinfi (May 28, 2008)

i v booked a connection today .. wimax. that fellow told he wud get me the connection in 2 days.
i v booked for 150kbps plan Rs. 750/month (unlimited data transfer)... Rs.500 installation charge. 

hope this is better than my existing TATA conn which is dead most of the time..


----------



## iinfi (Jun 2, 2008)

i got my connection jus now. speed is good till now. 
will post further results in a few days!!


----------



## agm_1052001 (Jun 4, 2008)

goood keep us posted....with monsoon coming ..need to know the downtimes....


----------



## x3060 (Jun 6, 2008)

my friend is using 600kbps connection...it sucks,gets disconnected every now and then
just don't go for it now,the speeds are inconsistent too.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 7, 2008)

hmmm...  so far so good for me ..fingers crossed...
@x3060
does ur friend have direct line of sight with the WiMax tower? wat was the signal strength when the fellow installed the connection.


----------



## agm_1052001 (Jun 7, 2008)

Inffi wat speeds do u get for downloads....
direct links and torrents


----------



## iinfi (Jun 7, 2008)

my plan is a 150kbps flat fee plan.

I get arnd 15-17kilo bytes per second for both direct n torrents. hope it remains like this.


----------



## agm_1052001 (Jun 7, 2008)

yea same here ...i do it mainly thru torrents..if the seeds are good it goes up to 20 KBps


----------



## x3060 (Jun 8, 2008)

he told me he gets speed of 50-60 initially ,for a month, now frequent disconnection (hours at stretch) and speeds of 20,he is planning to discontinue.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 9, 2008)

thats bad... sign of bad things to come 4 me may b

btw did he chk whether the direction of the antenna has not changed? did reliance people come to chk this again? 
I think line of sight cud be lost coz of some new construction coming up near ur house or the WiMax tower itself.
hope it doesnt happen here  fingers crossed


----------

